# New!



## PouncerDora (May 6, 2007)

Hi! I stumbled upon this site just looking around for some people to talk about my new kitty with. 

(The "N" key on this laptop is sticky, so some of my words may be missing that letter sometimes!  )

I am 28, have had kitties all my life and cannot help but try to save them all.  I have worked as a vet tech, a manager at Petsmart, and with rescues, etc, so lots of experience with animals. 

I currently have three kitties in my house- Pouncer- a siamese tortie who is insanely unique and odd, a big chubby tortie named Sydnee, and my new kitty- Alien, a little stray tabby. I am obsessed with tortie colored kitties if you cannot tell, my mom has one as well. 

Besides the cats, I have a one year old Catahoula mix named Pupples, two birds, several fish tanks, 4 turtles, and a big TB horse named Morris. 

**Edited to add pics of the fuzzies.** 
(Sorry about size, photobucket is being mean to me!)
This is the stray one I just brought in. 









This is Pouncer (playing with gift wrap, evidence of my zoo is all the fur on my carpet that apparently is a permanent fixture  )









And this is Sydnee, aka the Bear.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! What beautiful kitties you have!! :lol:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to the forum  I'm Mike, bulter/can-opener and man-Friday to the collection of rogue cats of dubious lineage that make up the Jellicle Tribe. You have a lovely little gang yourself. I especially love Pouncer's face


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...kitties are adorable! Hope you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Your kitties are very cute and I love how the 1st picture came out


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome!! Lovely kitties. That last pic of "the Bear" :wink: would make a great entry in the caption contest, if you can come up with one.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Hi there and welcome, fellow newbie  

Your cats are adorable. I especially LOVE your torties' cute faces!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to you and your very cute kitties  Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## PouncerDora (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I have been browsing the forum a bit and have seen some pics of some ADORABLE kitties!  I look forward to getting to know everyone and their kitties! 

Thank you for the compliments! Pouncer is about as odd and unusual as she looks...she does have a really cute face- makes you want to just smoosh it  

Syd is a ham..she acts like a dog. Rolls over for belly rubs, follows you everywhere, etc. 

Alien, the orange one-Im an amateur photographer, so I take LOTS of kitty pics- I loved that one too. Thanks for the compliment on it! She and another kitty were outside at sundown and I happened to catch that. 

Im going to go post some more pics in the pic section so you guys can see some of them. 

I have a thing for catchig cats yawning.  Maybe I bore them or somethinng  lol...

Thanks again for the really nice hello!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome and hello to you and the beautiful fur gang


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice to see ya here. I love your new stray!


----------

